# Six packs on women are gross to men



## Robodoon (Aug 1, 2013)

Women like the six pack because that is what they dream about thumping them.

But for guys, Really? A six pack on a girl is a total turn off. Men like girls to be soft.

But the MSM keeps telling girls, to loose all their girl charms. Just like they did with jobs. And be like a man. BLAH!

The Most important job in the world, other than a Father is a Mother. And I can't see how dads want to be hugging vamps.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh, you are talking about well developed ab. muscles. A babe with a six pack of cold Buds is still a welcome sight.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 1, 2013)

Robodoon said:


> Women like the six pack because that is what they dream about thumping them.
> 
> But for guys, Really? A six pack on a girl is a total turn off. Men like girls to be soft.
> 
> ...



I think you need to have a few good vamps to get the feel for this "hugging" stuff. You may change your mind.


----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2013)

I agree, they are gross ...but even grosser are  those women who get those breasts  plastic implants and end up  looking like cows!  Total freaks shows! 




No offense to the cows!


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 1, 2013)

Agreed---implants are way grosser that firm abs on a woman but I would have thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 1, 2013)

I dunno.  It depends on the definition of the six pack.  Prior to finally settling down I took out quite a few fit women who had firm abs with a touch of definition and I really like them.  Especially when I was licking their navel on my way to heaven!


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 1, 2013)

I like em short, tall, blond, brunette, ... who am I kidding, I like all women.  What's not to like?


----------



## whitehall (Aug 1, 2013)

It's a social issue. If a woman works at developing her ab. muscles in order to beat the crap out of any man who comes near her girlfriend it's one issue. If a woman develops her ab. muscles to attract perverts like Carlos Danger it's her own business. Usually it's a lesbian issue but maybe not.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 1, 2013)

What would you rather have?:

1. Woman with a six-pack.
2. Woman with Back Breasts.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 1, 2013)

What, no pictures? Gotta see em first, then I can give it a gross-o-meter call.


----------



## Zona (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh yeah....gross.


----------



## Smilebong (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, just gross, disgusting, sickening.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Oh, you are talking about well developed ab. muscles. A babe with a six pack of cold Buds is still a welcome sight.



Have you checked out the beer thread?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Oh yeah....gross.



she aint got no tit.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 2, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> Yeah, just gross, disgusting, sickening.



yea.....much better.....


----------



## skye (Aug 2, 2013)

The photos above are nice... but may be the OP was thinking more of something like this???????


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 2, 2013)

Robodoon said:


> Women like the six pack because that is what they dream about thumping them.
> 
> But for guys, Really? A six pack on a girl is a total turn off. Men like girls to be soft.
> 
> ...



I don't like the six pack look at all. I like average but toned on women or men.  

MSM is something no one over 21 listens to. Most of us want our men to be softly easy to rub our hands over, and not hard in all places.... What we want is to feel devoured and that can be done by any man with a sensually educated mind and unselfish attitude towards women.

The most important job in the world, regarding children, is for two dedicated parents to be involved in their children's lives.


----------



## Connery (Aug 2, 2013)

skye said:


> I agree, they are gross ...but even grosser are  those women who get those breasts  plastic implants and end up  looking like cows!  Total freaks shows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got hit in the eye by one of those things by accident on the subway....I am still recovering....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 2, 2013)

skye said:


> The photos above are nice... but may be the OP was thinking more of something like this???????



dam.....thats the way i wanted to look when i was working out.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 2, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Robodoon said:
> 
> 
> > Women like the six pack because that is what they dream about thumping them.
> ...



you would love me AA....i am built for comfort... not speed....


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 2, 2013)

skye said:


> The photos above are nice... but may be the OP was thinking more of something like this???????



Damn!  

I'm more into the fitness model look than the body builder look.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Robodoon said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GzhYqAA5XU]"Built For Comfort" - Howlin' Wolf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GWV5903 (Aug 2, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> Yeah, just gross, disgusting, sickening.



Very nice...


----------



## GWV5903 (Aug 2, 2013)

skye said:


> The photos above are nice... but may be the OP was thinking more of something like this???????



No way...


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 2, 2013)

GWV5903 said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, just gross, disgusting, sickening.
> ...



I'd like to explore her.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 2, 2013)

skye said:


> The photos above are nice... but may be the OP was thinking more of something like this???????



I'd like to ignore her.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Robodoon said:


> Women like the six pack because that is what they dream about thumping them.
> 
> But for guys, Really? A six pack on a girl is a total turn off. Men like girls to be soft.
> 
> ...



Some girls and some guys like the 6 pack on each other.


----------



## HomeInspect (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll take 'em sexy and soft, over hard, anyday.  No six packs here, but plenty of softness......   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5ecb8gWxOA]Kate Upton - Sexy Easter Bunny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2013)

*BOO* ....   Oh my Lord!


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 3, 2013)

skye said:


> The photos above are nice... but may be the OP was thinking more of something like this???????



That look is not even attractive on men.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 3, 2013)

skye said:


> The photos above are nice... but may be the OP was thinking more of something like this???????




Her legs look like the cables that support the Bay Bridge.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 3, 2013)

skye said:


> *BOO* ....   Oh my Lord!




^^^Grew up far too close to three mile island.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't find female bodybuilders the least bit attractive. They look horrible.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I don't find female bodybuilders the least bit attractive. They look horrible.



I can't stand male bodybuilders either.  It is gross to look at and when the male is short, it looks even worse.  The dark tans are disgusting looking as well.

I like natural and fresh looking people generally.  Be what you are, it works.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't find female bodybuilders the least bit attractive. They look horrible.
> ...



The spray tans and the fact they rub oil all over their bodies to look shiny is gross. How long would it take to wash all of that off?
I have no idea how anyone could think they looked good, doing that to yourself.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I don't know why it is a part of the competitions, those women down thread just look like the tan woman who was in trouble recently for tanning her daughter.  Ugly.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 4, 2013)

This is my niece who is a bodybuilder.  I think she looks pretty good!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 4, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> This is my niece who is a bodybuilder.  I think she looks pretty good!



As long she doesn't end up to look like those horrible women we have seen on this thread, its all good. Some muscle is good, but not when you look like a man!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 4, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> This is my niece who is a bodybuilder.  I think she looks pretty good!



She has muscles in all the right places without looking freakish. Lovely, hon. She looks great.


----------



## Connery (Aug 4, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with being fit or bodybuilding. I workout at a military installation and women are in the weight room. No big deal.


----------



## Robodoon (Aug 8, 2013)

skye said:


> I agree, they are gross ...but even grosser are  those women who get those breasts  plastic implants and end up  looking like cows!  Total freaks shows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## Robodoon (Aug 8, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> I dunno.  It depends on the definition of the six pack.  Prior to finally settling down I took out quite a few fit women who had firm abs with a touch of definition and I really like them.  Especially when I was licking their navel on my way to heaven!




Girls should be soft, not hard.

Girls like the six pack on men, part of their build.
But why should men be told they should like what the girls like?
Makes no sense. Just as woman talking to men, normally make no sense to men...we are left with confusion...because we can say "Yes" or "No" without a speech about it..... or why our feelings matter and need for debate about it. We are tired.

Just kidding, well a little.


----------



## Robodoon (Aug 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> I like em short, tall, blond, brunette, ... who am I kidding, I like all women.  What's not to like?



Understandable 
Can't help it....but women seem to have the same trouble. 

Perhaps both sexes where "Built" to work together in a created system.
That when working correctly actually creates, instead of destroys.

Fancy that...wow.


----------



## eots (Aug 8, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah....gross.
> ...



small tits rule they stay nice and perky..


----------



## eots (Aug 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The photos above are nice... but may be the OP was thinking more of something like this???????
> ...



that look does not even look good or healthy for men


----------



## eots (Aug 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN9R5JsIrAA]Ronda Rousey Shows Off Her Hot Sexy Body at UFC 157 Weigh-In | LIVE 2-22-13 - YouTube[/ame]

*just be gentle with me  Rhonda ..*


----------



## SayMyName (Dec 9, 2013)

It doesn't attract me. I like the nice, sultry, feminine curves and softness of a woman's body. I am still in pretty good shape for my age, and lately have actually gotten back that pack back, but I don't want it on my woman.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 9, 2013)

eots said:


> Ronda Rousey Shows Off Her Hot Sexy Body at UFC 157 Weigh-In | LIVE 2-22-13 - YouTube
> 
> *just be gentle with me  Rhonda ..*



  Rather have one of the ring chicks behind her.....


----------

